# Fireworks



## Kavanaugh29 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have to shoot fireworks for the first time on saturday. i have a nikon D80, what settings should i use?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

Fireworks can be hit and miss.  It really depends on a lot of things...like the amount of ambient light and the effect that you want to create.

For starters, it will probably be dark, so you will need a tripod.  From there, you might need to experiment.  A longer shutter speed will give you more opportunity to capture many fireworks and it will also give you more light trails.  This can be a nice effect but it can also make the shot look messy if there are too many things going off in one area.  A faster shutter speed will give you less light trail.  The aperture probably won't matter much, because you will mostly likely be shooting them from far off and the DOF won't be an issue.  
You can set the shutter and aperture together to control how much ambient light you get.  Less exposure will can give you darker skies and foreground (if you included it) but sometimes more exposure can look good...sometimes not, that's why you need to experiment.

Lastly, sometimes you need to guess when they will go off and trigger the camera first.  It takes practice.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's how I do it (which might not be the best way, but _I_ think it is, lol).



Camera on tripod
Go to manual mode - aperture somewhere around f/8,  shutter speed on Bulb (ISO @ 100)
Switch the lens to manual focus, focus to infinity.  Aim it where you think they'll be going off (check the LCD to make sure you're getting the whole thing in the frame).
When you see one go up hit the shutter button (using a remote) just before it explodes, when it finishes push it again to close the shutter.
That's pretty much it.  Try to get an interesting background, but that's not always possible...


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 29, 2008)

As the man said: ISO 100, focus infinity, F8 and suggest you try shutter opening times of 1.5 to 2 seconds.


----------



## Patm1313 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're not into light trails, then take shots (using a tripod, of course) right after the shells explode. Keep doing this for each shell, and then you can Photoshop them together.


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 30, 2008)

Patm1313 said:


> If you're not into light trails, then take shots (using a tripod, of course) right after the shells explode. Keep doing this for each shell, and then you can Photoshop them together.



Might be a little problem with that technique because you're going to have to  be very quick on the trigger and probably have to use much faster than F8.


----------



## Patm1313 (Sep 30, 2008)

mrsid99 said:


> Might be a little problem with that technique because you're going to have to  be very quick on the trigger and probably have to use much faster than F8.



Not really, a firework will normally stay in the sky for a few seconds, so even if you are a bit late you can still get a decent shot.


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 30, 2008)

Patm1313 said:


> Not really, a firework will normally stay in the sky for a few seconds, so even if you are a bit late you can still get a decent shot.


Please pardon my bluntness but have you ever tried the technique you suggest? 
If you have, please let us know what ISO and F# you used and post a sample if possible.
My experience is that you'll miss every shot you try, it really happens that quick.
This one was taken at a hot-air balloon show a couple of weeks back, only thing done to it was reduced in size.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know you weren't asking me, but this was taken using the method I described above:





f/9, 8 sec, ISO 100


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 1, 2008)

nice shooting there.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

Well since we are sharing.  I got this on my first and (so far) only attempt at shooting fireworks.


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh sure Mike!!
You could at least share your settings (great shot BTW)


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 1, 2008)

I have heard of people doing the focus to infinity, low f stop, and bulb for speed...but then use a black card in front of the lens. Just raise and lower the black card to expose the view?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

> Oh sure Mike!!
> You could at least share your settings (great shot BTW)


I don't remember, I'd have to dig up the original image.  Thanks 



> I have heard of people doing the focus to infinity, low f stop, and bulb for speed...but then use a black card in front of the lens. Just raise and lower the black card to expose the view?
> 
> Any thoughts?


That could certainly work, just keep in mind any ambient light that might overexpose with the multiple/long exposures.


----------



## CameronDelray (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh Mike and Josh, very nice shots.
I like the very vibrant colors in Josh's shot, and I like the setting with the trees in Mike's.

Nice job, guys.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 1, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I have heard of people doing the focus to infinity, low f stop, and bulb for speed...but then use a black card in front of the lens. Just raise and lower the black card to expose the view?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Should work fine for film, assuming you want that many fireworks to be on one frame.  I think you'd get a lot of noise (due to very long exposures) with digital though.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 1, 2008)

CameronDelray said:


> Oh Mike and Josh, very nice shots.
> I like the very vibrant colors in Josh's shot, and I like the setting with the trees in Mike's.
> 
> Nice job, guys.



Thanks.  That was my first time shooting fireworks too.  When I got home and uploaded the pictures I was like "...thank God it worked!", lol.


BTW, exif says Mike's was f/5.6, 8 seconds, ISO 100.


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 11, 2008)

OK Kavanaugh29, so what settings did you use?.....how'd they turn out?......and where's the sample pics?


----------



## johng25 (Oct 20, 2008)

Your firework pics are great!  I tried it last year and they were horrible! Great job!

John


----------



## Brutus (Oct 27, 2008)

How about a firecracker?


----------



## clbowie (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome shots everyone!  these are the only fireworks shots I have ...


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 31, 2008)

These were from my first attempt.  Unfortunately, I wasn't around anything pretty to include as part of the environment like buildings or a lake, so I opted to zoom in:
















I have a total of 47, but those are some of my favs....


----------



## clbowie (Oct 31, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> These were from my first attempt. Unfortunately, I wasn't around anything pretty to include as part of the environment like buildings or a lake, so I opted to zoom in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome shots!


----------



## Brutus (Nov 2, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> These were from my first attempt.  Unfortunately, I wasn't around anything pretty to include as part of the environment like buildings or a lake, so I opted to zoom in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, very nice shots!


----------



## impressme (Nov 13, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> These were from my first attempt. Unfortunately, I wasn't around anything pretty to include as part of the environment like buildings or a lake, so I opted to zoom in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, these are stunning and absolutely my favorite out of those shown in this thread. #3 by far is my favorite.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 13, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Wow, very nice shots!


 
Thank you 



impressme said:


> Wow, these are stunning and absolutely my favorite out of those shown in this thread. #3 by far is my favorite.


 
Gosh! What a great compliment! Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Michaelintraining (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a failed one of a roman candle from bonfire night. Why didnt i think of shooting some proper fireworks:L


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Well since we are sharing.  I got this on my first and (so far) only attempt at shooting fireworks.



oooooooooooooooooooooh  beautifull


----------

